# Trigger job Ruger redhawk 44 advice



## robertkulp (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all,

My redhawk shots OK in single action but going double action throws the aim off quite a bit. Not sure how many pounds but maybe 10lb pull? 

Not sure how to do a trigger job and looking for advice on a gunsmith near Lawrenceville. What can I expect and what should the price be? Thanks


----------



## frankwright (Jul 31, 2012)

Redhawks have kind of a strange geometry to their trigger mechanisms. It is hard to get a really great trigger job.
I have talked to guys who paid to have one done and could not tell much difference.
I have also talked to guys who swapped out the factory 17# mainspring for a Wolff 14# spring. Also a good cleaning and lightly stone all contact surfaces but not enough to remove any metal or change any angles. Then a good lubrication and a few thousand dry fires might be the best you can do.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 1, 2012)

For less than $20 or so you can drop in a Wolff spring kit and see the results.  Rugers are pretty easy to take apart and reassemble, lots of online videos.

If you want to go up one step try shimming the trigger and hammer - sometimes this helps the DA a lot and its a lot easier than you think.

Springs, shims, and how-to videos all available here:

http://michigancenteroutdoors.com/ruger_double_action.html#S2

Shooting DA accurately is an acquired skill - the long pull and follow through takes a lot of practice but dry fire helps a lot.  10 lbs is a bit high for reliable accurate DA shooting but your factory gun probably is higher than 10 and will definitely benefit from some inexpensive TLC.


----------

